# pretty penny cat



## Vivid Dawn

Ooohh, if I could afford one'a these!
But I'll never be that rich... either for the initial price, or the funds for maintenance (vet care, proper diet, etc.)

Probably would need plenty of patience, too... I figure their personality/habits are more on the wild side than domestic side.

This isn't a F1 or F2 Bengal is it? Serval, maybe?


----------



## MowMow

Looks like a Serval.


----------



## raecarrow

I would say a Serval, or at least an F1, F2 Savannah

This is a full blooded Serval









F1 Savannah









Bengal Breeders use Asian Leopard Cats which are MUCH smaller and look VERY different

Asian Leopard Cat









F1 Bengal Cat


----------

